# HippyFreak Has Passed Away



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> With deep sorrow, we have to inform you that our very own hippyfreak has passed away.
> 
> He left us on November 29th at the age of 41, from possibly Graft-versus-host disease (GVHD). The entire staff team is devastated and heartbroken over this. We knew he enjoyed his time here sharing with all of you. So we will try our very best to maintain what he left behind.
> 
> ...


Wow.
He will be remembered as a legend in the pirate circles.

For those who don't know hippyfreak was a wiu iso uploader. He has helped many.
Best not post the source.


----------



## Goli (Dec 2, 2010)

Who the hell is HippyFreak and how is this news?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2010)

If you don't post the source then how are we supposed to know who he is?


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

Who the hell is hippyfreak? Google gave me nothing.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad news, but who is Hippyfreak?


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)

He was an uploader on a fourm, I used to get wii games from him.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad news... I think he was part of the Wii community...

EDIT: damn u prowler!


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad news, still bad to hear such things go wrong.
But as far as I can tell, hippyfreak was a ISO distributor for the Wii.
first result on google gave me that, and I think I'm not allowed to post the source.
EDIT: damn beaten to it.


----------



## pitman (Dec 2, 2010)

I also don't know who he is and google shows he shared Wii Iso's on some forum which will not be mentioned, why is a pirate important ?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 2, 2010)

Cause so many people used his uploads.
Come on, the other day there was a post about leslie nielson, I think thus qualifies for a post. The source hasn't been posted as it is against gbatemp rules.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 2, 2010)

May he rest in peace. He was a great person.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> why is a pirate important ?



Maybe you aren't.

But some are.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Dec 2, 2010)

If you do not know Hippyfreak, when you discover his post, you will be very very sad that he is gone. I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just googled hippyfreak and it is the first result.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 2, 2010)

Though many of us never knew who he was or what he did, some people benefited from his existence and he most certainly had friends and family.
That alone is reason enough for us to wish that he rest in peace.


Rest In Peace, HippyFreak.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Graft-versus-host disease (GVHD).


o.0  I had no idea this was real.  (Arrested Development)
Anyways, RIP this guy.


----------



## RawkHawk (Dec 2, 2010)

Even though I don't know who he is, I'm still sad that he's passed away. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 2, 2010)

HippyFreak who the hell is that  and is he a Cars character or something ?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 2, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> HippyFreak who the hell is that  and is he a Cars character or something ?


Way to be disrespectful.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Dec 2, 2010)

Hippyfreak's wii iso page was the first website I started getting wii games from. RIP Hippyfreak.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP Helper Of Evil


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I remember that guy on another site...He made topics like, "HippyFreak's Wii Iso Only Thread" or something like that. May he move to the lightside now.


----------



## abel009 (Dec 2, 2010)

Noooo.....i use to get all of my isos from him. RIP


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Hippyfreak's wii iso page was the first website I started getting wii games from. RIP Hippyfreak.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 2, 2010)

may he rest in peace, one of the greatest Wii ISO uploaders.

Some of you people need to learn a thing called "respect", at least for those who aren't alive anymore... just coz you didn't know him doesn't mean you gotta be rude.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy balls, this sucks. 

I reset my Wii cache in your honor, Hipppyfreak.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 2, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP, I didn't know you well, but I wish I did.  We'll miss you forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> If you don't post the source then how are we supposed to know who he is?


He was a moderator on a pirate site.  We can't link to him.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2010)

Rest in peace. Used to get ISOs from him too back in the day..


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Though many of us never knew who he was or what he did, some people benefited from his existence and he most certainly had friends and family.
> That alone is reason enough for us to wish that he rest in peace.
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace, HippyFreak.



This.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 2, 2010)

HippyFreak is known (by me, at least) as the compiler of one of the most extensive collections of Wii ISO files on the internet. He was presumably a pretty cool guy, and I'm positive his loss will break the hearts of his friends, family, and the beneficiaries of his hard work and commitment. 

Regardless of your stance on piracy, a loss of a committed member of the scene is one that should be mourned. Goodbye and good luck, HippyFreak.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 2, 2010)

At first I though he was a member here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But RIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 death is inevitable.


----------



## xist (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP some guy i had no idea existed, had zero effect upon me, and his passing won't make any difference to me at all.

It's always a shame when someone dies before their time, but this isn't really news beyond the site where he posted uploads. Are there really that few Wii uploaders or did he do something special?


----------



## TheUltimateHack (Dec 2, 2010)

Dam. Kinda sad to see him pass away. May he rest easily.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 2, 2010)

He will be missed, atleast from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do agree this really doesn't belong on this website.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> He was an uploader on a fourm, I used to get wii games from him.
> Now that I look back into my bookmarks, I remember Hippyfreak, he Uploads hundreds of Wii ISOs for people, Pal versions, patched, you name it.
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Also, That cars character in the OP, was his avatar, I believe. You know it's him if it has that one Cars character.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 2, 2010)

God bless his family. This is a terrible time of year to lose someone.


----------



## T1nmaN (Dec 3, 2010)

He will be greatly missed.
He was a legend in the Wii Iso community.
Keep on trucking my brother...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> At first I though he was a member here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, that was my first guess too.

Not heard of him myself, though it will clearly take its toll on those who did.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 3, 2010)

I will miss him...
I used to download Wii games from him...
People die way too early.
R.I.P.


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Dec 3, 2010)

RIP. I use to leech of his iso with out giving him credit. I really regret it know.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 3, 2010)

RIP

Really good uploader


----------



## Toader (Dec 3, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> HippyFreak who the hell is that  and is he a Cars character or something ?








That was his avitar.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 3, 2010)

you will be greatly missed my friend you taught me a lot and i will miss our conversations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to all the people asking why they should care need to learn respect or grow up.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn! I used to download games from him. For  the record, I never thought that he is that old. I actually posted on his wii iso thread saying thank you before and was deleted like instantly lol and received a message saying the thread is 'wii iso only' xD well at least i had this memory with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I actually thought that ' he passed away' means that he doesn't upload anymore. It turns out worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sad indeed.


----------



## LaoED (Dec 3, 2010)

I started getting games from him earlier this year.  Sad to hear of his passing.  Rest in Peace Hippyfreak.  You were a great legend.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 3, 2010)

what did he do to gain "legendary" status on them internets?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 3, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> what did he do to gain "legendary" status on them internets?


He was a good friend to many. And had the best collection of Wii ISO's ever.


----------



## ecko (Dec 3, 2010)

damn..name already sounded familiar and then with that picture of that car...
rip :/


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 3, 2010)

That really sucks! I used his Wii uploads quite often.


----------



## overlord00 (Dec 3, 2010)

sad news. only know him through the internets but did have quite an extensive collection.


----------



## hoppa86 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> what did he do to gain "legendary" status on them internets?




If you look at his ONE thread he had on *snip*, you'll see why he was a legend.  Just about 10,000,000 views on his ONE thread and thousands and thousands of thank you's from people all over the world.  

I got the chance to chat with him a few times just before he passed.  He was a stand up guy.  It's so sad to see him go so young


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace and he is ,was and would stay as a legend forever!


----------



## kamo (Dec 3, 2010)

He probably isn't dead. This isn't the first time someone like him faked his own death on the internet. It's a easy way out espacially when lawyers starting to knock on your door.


----------



## dmonkey21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wah... Wah... he ran the best Wii thread on the best site for acquiring... you know. I have seriously only used his thread for like the past 8 months since I found it.... damn that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like other's have said, people do fake stuff like this sometimes in the scene. (If you're old enough in the Wii/GC scene you'll probably remember a certain site admin who 'committed suicide' but was fine and decided to use all of the site's newsfeed to talk about it :/)

But I don't think HippyFreak would do that! He was a man of the people, damn it! If you'v ever been to the certain site he had a thread on nobody really talks anyway except "thx" and "doesn't work" or "virus" lol


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 3, 2010)

I honestly thought this was a hoax at first. I noticed that the forum he posted on (one of my bookmarks I check daily) was having database issues. So I went to the facebook page to confirm that it was indeed down, and saw somebody randomly say Hippyfreak passed away. I didn't think much of it, since he could just be saying that as a joke because the forum is down. Then I noticed a few other people mention it. Then I Googled him and found this thread. 

I am truly saddened by the loss. May his family and friends be comforted by the fact that he's not in pain anymore (the condition that killed him sounds painful). May we be comforted by the fact that so many appreciated what he's done and honor him for it.

He will be truly missed more so than most will ever know. RIP.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wii Game uploader eh??


ever wonder if "they" found out who he was and paid his Doctor to give him some a "special" prescription?

if you have ever seen "The Net" you will understand what I mean....

bad things can happen to people who are "undesirable" to "them"


----------



## YayMii (Dec 3, 2010)

OH NOES!

That really sucks. 95% of my burned games are from him. He had the best collection of ISOs on teh interwebs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIP

Hopefully they find someone else to do his job now, in his honor (or something like that).


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 3, 2010)

PopSmith and (the user who owns and shares his name with the site) themselves are are posting as best they can now. The topic he created is staying open in his honor.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 3, 2010)

I think your best off editing that name out.
Inb4mod


----------



## infinete (Dec 3, 2010)

Saddest news of today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, he probably had one of the best collection threads on the internet...... RIP


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, I really liked the guy. He was honest, and he created one of the most beautiful collections of Wii games on the internet. I've never seen such devotion from one project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 May he rest in peace and may his family have the best of wishes this holiday.


----------



## demitrius (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow... this is shocking. RIP hippy.


----------



## ddetkowski (Dec 4, 2010)

He was a friend of mine, collaborated with many Wii uploads til the end.
May he rest in peace, and prayers to his wife and children.


----------



## eric75 (Dec 6, 2010)

His thread was always a no-nonsense & trusted source for Wii games - his presence will be sadly missed. It appears that he was still editing posts on the day of his death!

Condolences to his remaining family....


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 13, 2010)

And it's thanks to luke_c that I found out about his passing.
the guy was just plain awesome for both his overly MASSIVE(and well maintained) Wii iso thread, and his own personal movie collection thread.


----------



## xfcrowman (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really grateful to hippyfreak for his amazing collection of wii games - at least 3/4 of my downloads came from his thread!

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Feb 22, 2011)

i feel sorry for him. i truly hate people dying at a young age(yes 41 is young) damn that disease


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rip to whatever this guy did, we all human and most of us don't care about it. In the end, a mark of establishment of something is still a stain to the individuals who supported the person.


----------



## Alex221 (Feb 22, 2011)

although i just heard of him, I know he was an important person,and i feel sorry for him and his family


----------



## TroyTheZombie (Aug 17, 2011)

Sad news indeed. I haven't been around in quite a while, and decided to pop in today only to see this news.

He has a great member of this and other communities, and will be missed.


----------

